# Outdoors > Photography and Video >  Canon EOS 400D

## 45SOUTH

Hi guys I have a Canon ESO 400D that is coming up with error 99 and will not take a photo has any this problem before any ildes on this 

Quentin

----------


## gimp

Some suggestions here?

Error 99 - Canon 400D

----------

